# Sansa Fuze+ won't recognize microsd cards-



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2012)

The short version is that I can connect to my microsd card from by using my player(I don't have a micro sd to usb until monday).  It's just acting weird.  I can put my files on the microsd card, but as soon as I reboot my sansa player the files are gone.
I thought it was something with the actual card, but it's reading fine.

I'll just post what gparted told me during "check and repair"


```
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"][B]Check and repair file system (fat32) on /dev/sdc1[/B]  00:00:24    ( SUCCESS )[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD] [TABLE]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"] calibrate /dev/sdc1  00:00:00    ( SUCCESS )[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD] [TABLE]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"] [I]path: /dev/sdc1
start: 2,048
end: 65,535,999
size: 65,533,952 (31.25 GiB)[/I][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
 [TABLE]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"] check file system on /dev/sdc1 for errors and (if possible) fix them  00:00:05    ( SUCCESS )[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD] [TABLE]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"] [B][I]dosfsck -a -w -v /dev/sdc1[/I][/B][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD] [TABLE]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"] [I]dosfsck 3.0.12 (29 Oct 2011)
dosfsck 3.0.12, 29 Oct 2011, FAT32, LFN
Checking we can access the last sector of the filesystem
Boot sector contents:
System ID "mkdosfs"
Media byte 0xf8 (hard disk)
       512 bytes per logical sector
     16384 bytes per cluster
        32 reserved sectors
First FAT starts at byte 16384 (sector 32)
         2 FATs, 32 bit entries
   8192000 bytes per FAT (= 16000 sectors)
Root directory start at cluster 2 (arbitrary size)
Data area starts at byte 16400384 (sector 32032)
   2046935 data clusters (33536983040 bytes)
32 sectors/track, 64 heads
         0 hidden sectors
  65533952 sectors total
FATs differ - using first FAT.
Reclaiming unconnected clusters.
Checking free cluster summary.
Performing changes.
/dev/sdc1: 0 files, 1/2046935 clusters[/I][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
```

Once in a while I get a error from my sansa player saying that it has to be fat32, but the microsd is already fat32.

*edit*
After some finnicking with it I've gotten it to work... sorta  What I mean by sorta is that I can now access my files on the sansa half the times, but they don't show up under songs and only in the file for my card.  Am I the only one that thinks it's something wrong with my sansa itself?

It's working-ish.  I've gotten the files to stay on the card, but they're only accessable under the microsd card and not under music or anything else.


----------



## RailRide (Sep 20, 2012)

Fellow Sansa user user here:

I haven't used the SD-card slot on mine (being an 8GB model, and only having 440 songs on it) but I do know from experience that files placed on the device while it's set to MTP (Media Transfer Protocol) mode, won't show up in Explorer when the player is connected in USB Mass Storage Device (MSC) mode. I puzzled over that for a while before I actually set the thing to MTP and plugged it in, got a series of messages about a new device (I had already 'registered' it as a mass-storage device so I was like "Whaaa...?"), and all of a sudden were these other programs on there for updating firmware, sync and maybe other stuff I don't remember. Since then I keep my Fuze on Mass Storage [MSC] mode and do all my updates as if the player were any other flash drive. 

Although I dumped all but one of the songs ("Mona Lisa") that came with the unit, they're still there if I switch to MTP mode and connect it. You switch modes by going to [Settings] [System Settings] [USB Mode].

---PCJ


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2012)

RailRide said:


> Fellow Sansa user user here:
> 
> I haven't used the SD-card slot on mine (being an 8GB model, and only having 440 songs on it) but I do know from experience that files placed on the device while it's set to MTP (Media Transfer Protocol) mode, won't show up in Explorer when the player is connected in USB Mass Storage Device (MSC) mode. I puzzled over that for a while before I actually set the thing to MTP and plugged it in, got a series of messages about a new device (I had already 'registered' it as a mass-storage device so I was like "Whaaa...?"), and all of a sudden were these other programs on there for updating firmware, sync and maybe other stuff I don't remember. Since then I keep my Fuze on Mass Storage [MSC] mode and do all my updates as if the player were any other flash drive.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's not working in any usb mode.  I tried using auto, then mtp then msc and it will transfer the files, but it won't save them.  The sansa is now recognizing the player, but I still can't figure this one out.
I'm getting a microsd to usb convertor coming in the mail.  Hopefully THAT will work.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2012)

*edit*
Found the problem.
It's my micro sd card.  Not sure what is wrong with it, but I've gotten the smaller capacity one to work.  The 32gb one is still refusing to save any data to it even though I can go in and look at it and it says it's fine.
*double edit*
I stand corrected.
It's saving the files, but it's not showing up or reading them.


----------

